# Be Thankful/Steps to Happiness



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Be thankful!

Be thankful that you don't already have everything you desire.
If you did, what would there be to look forward to?

Be thankful when you don't know something,
for it gives you the opportunity to learn.

Be thankful for the difficult times.
During those times you grow.

Be thankful for your limitations,
because they give you opportunities for improvement.

Be thankful for each new challenge,
because it will build your strength and character.

Be thankful for your mistakes.
They will teach you valuable lessons.

Be thankful when you're tired and weary,
because it means you've made a difference.

It's easy to be thankful for the good things.
A life of rich fulfillment comes to those who
are also thankful for the setbacks.

Gratitude can turn a negative into a positive.
Find a way to be thankful for your troubles,
and they can become your blessings.

Author Unknown 




Steps to Happiness!

Everybody should know:
You can't be all things to all people
You can't do all everything at once
You can't do all things equally well
You can't do everything better than everyone else you're human, just like everyone else. 
So:
You have to find out who you are and be that
You have to decide what comes first and do that
You have to discover your strengths and use them
You have to learn not to compete with others because no one else is in the business of being you. 
Then:
You will have learned to accept your own uniqueness
You will have learned to set priorities and make decisions
You will have learned to live with your limitations
You will have learned to give yourself the respect that is due and you will be on the road to being the best "you" that you can be. 
Dare to believe:
That you are a wonderfully unique person
That you are the only one just like you in all of history
That it is more than a right, it is your duty to be who you are
That life is not a problem to solve, but a gift to cherish
You will be able to stay on top of what used to get you down and achieve the impossible. 

Author unknown


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Very nice! :banana


----------



## smarty (Oct 27, 2004)

thaaanx alot 
really nice words ..n it`s not just words it`s facts
:agree


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

that was really inspiring, thank you.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Great poems.


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

I enjoyed those. Thanks!


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

nice....should put in the arts too.


----------

